# Best wire setups for Crius & Tsunami



## herb1 (30/8/16)

Hey y'all

Looking for best flavour and moderate clouds

Which wire should I be using?

Advice is appreciated


----------



## skola (30/8/16)

For the Crius
26g Kanthal
2.5mm ID
7/8 wraps
i prefer it to be spaced but compacted works just as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## G-Step (30/8/16)

26g SS316
2.5mm ID
7/8 wraps
I prefer spaced in temp mode but you can build compressed coils, your preference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## herb1 (30/8/16)

Ok, i got that 26g kanthal build, started off with 7 coils, now up to 8, all compressed
How would spacing affect performance in terms of flavour or clouds?


----------



## herb1 (30/8/16)

and ideas for the Tsunami?


----------



## shaunnadan (30/8/16)

herb1 said:


> and ideas for the Tsunami?



you can do alot with that , lots of space.

for mine i prefer 24g just because i can push that extra power in and take longer hits.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Modulas (30/8/16)

Tsunami:
24g SS316
3mm ID
14-15 wraps

single coil = about .50ohm


----------



## Stosta (30/8/16)

skola said:


> For the Crius
> 26g Kanthal
> 2.5mm ID
> 7/8 wraps
> i prefer it to be spaced but compacted works just as well.



I agree with @skola on this one! I have also had a lot of success with 26/32 claptons, 3mm ID, 4.5 Wraps on my Crius.


----------



## herb1 (1/9/16)

skola said:


> For the Crius
> 26g Kanthal
> 2.5mm ID
> 7/8 wraps
> i prefer it to be spaced but compacted works just as well.


What would be the max wattage for such a build?
I notice that I get burnt hits after 35W?


----------



## skola (1/9/16)

herb1 said:


> What would be the max wattage for such a build?
> I notice that I get burnt hits after 35W?



Wicking is key... Besides the usual, "there mustn't be too much tension when pulling the cotton through the coil that is pulls the mod down", your cotton must not cover those wicking circles completely, the wicks must sit slightly above those holes. 
Check @Silver wicking here
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/crius-v3-coils-and-wicking.t24426/#post-388619



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## skola (1/9/16)

herb1 said:


> What would be the max wattage for such a build?
> I notice that I get burnt hits after 35W?



Oh and to answer your question, if I remember correctly I used to take it up to about 40/45...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (1/9/16)

skola said:


> Oh and to answer your question, if I remember correctly I used to take it up to about 40/45...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Confirming the above, currently using the following:
0.28 ohm dual coil 2(SS316 7 winds 2.5 ID 26g) on TC at 40W. Good to 210 degrees but I believe could improve on this by following above wicking advice. Will try this next time round.

Thanks @skola

Reactions: Like 1


----------

